# Giving away Diamond Resort Points



## natasha5687 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am very well aware that Diamond is one of the most difficult timeshares to give away.  I don't really know much about their system and I am trying to help a friend get rid of theirs.  They are not entirely sure what they own but based on what they've told me it sounds like they own 4K points in the US collection with MF's of $1070 annually.  I had a few questions

1. Will Diamond revoke all of this years points if they give it away?  Can they make reservations in advance of a transfer to preserve the usage for a purchaser?
2. With the Club benefits not transferring, how limiting is that to the new owner?
3. Does anyone know if Diamond is still taking back contracts?  If so how does one initiate that proccess.
4. What is the Diamond transfer fee?

As always thank you all for your willingness to share your insight!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2016)

sticky at the top of the page here has all the deedback information

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224859


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 11, 2016)

1. Will Diamond revoke all of this years points if they give it away?  Can they make reservations in advance of a transfer to preserve the usage for a purchaser? *probably, but they'll be free from all future obligations*
2. With the Club benefits not transferring, how limiting is that to the new owner? *If they contact loss mitigation and deed them back to DRI, this isn't a concern*
3. Does anyone know if Diamond is still taking back contracts?  If so how does one initiate that proccess. *yes, see the sticky at the top of the page*
4. What is the Diamond transfer fee? *$250 per contract*

As always thank you all for your willingness to share your insight!


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 12, 2016)

natasha5687 said:


> 1. Will Diamond revoke all of this years points if they give it away?  Can they make reservations in advance of a transfer to preserve the usage for a purchaser?


YES  DRI will take any unused pts even if a DRI reservation has been made. The only way for this not to happen is make a trade with interval international.( II)


----------

